# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Plant ? for Fire Belly toads

## Hedy1975

Hi! My name is Heather and I just found this site. My son has had his 3 Fire Belly Toads for over a year now. We wanted to dress the tank up by adding real plants and getting rid of the fake ones. I was wondering if we could put our peace lilies and devil's ivy in pots and plant them in the tank? I know the plats are toxic if eaten but do the roots produce any toxins that may get in the water? I have used peace lilies with my Bettas and they did fine. but a Fire Belly toad is not a Betta so i want to make sure. If I can't use these plants, what other ones are safe? We have only 1 pet store in our area (that I know of. we haven't lived here long) and their water plants are not healthy at all. 

Are the plants I want to put in ok? Sorry this is so long. We love these little toads and don't want them to get sick for something we do. 

Thank,
Heather and Joshua (the proud owner of 3 toads)

----------


## John Clare

I don't know what Peace Lillies are but Devil's Ivy is a fine terrarium plant.  You could also try Riccia on the land portion if it gets good light and stays somewhat moist. 

Welcome to the forum  :Smile: .

----------


## 1beataway

I'm not exactly sure if this is the best, but I know at my pet store we sell an aquarium plants called "white ribbon" and "gold ribbons" that are actually better as a semi-aquatic plant....my friend put them with her fire-bellied toads, and they have grown as tall as the tank.

----------


## Jace

Welcome to the Forum.  Sounds like your toads are very lucky to have your son as an owner!  I have seen Peace Lilies on tanks before, so I can't see there being a problem.  I have a friend who is a florist, so I will double check with her and get back to you.  I use Peperomia in my Fire-Belly toad tank and my toads just love them-the plant stays short and has thick, broad leaves that are perfect for lounging on.  The plants themselves are very low maintence.  I will try and get back to you on the Peace lilies as soon as I can unless someone else here beats me to it!!

----------


## Kurt

As far as I know a peace lily is a _spathiphyllum_, a plant often used in _Betta_ bowls. Its roots can tolerate being submerged in water, hence the reason they are used in such fashion. Normally, it is kept as a house plant, with its roots in soil, sphagnum, and/or ground coconut shell.

To answer your question, yes, it is safe to use. I have one in my dart tank.

----------


## Toadz

The ivy would be wonderful. I would also suggest Bromeliads, jasmine, and African violets. They are not a threat to the toads and look beautiful. Good luck!!

----------


## Julia

Pathos are wonderful too! I keep them in 3 of my terrariums and its the only plant i CANT kill!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

Those are pathos? Funny, they don't look pathetic.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julia

> Those are pathos? Funny, they don't look pathetic.


pOthos!  :Big Grin:  lol.. I meant Pothos plant!  I cant help it sometimes...its the blond hair!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

